# Trouble finding the right rest for finger shooting



## Bolenball (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm having trouble with finding a good rest, I've gone through 2 different kinds, the drop away and a flip away. I use Easton gamegetters at 2219 xx75 with 5 inch feathers. I know that's not common but that's what I like and use. Any suggestions on rest?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Have you tried the Springy rest? 

A lot of finger shooters loved this rest back in the day.

Allen


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

bodoodle. the rest needs to have side support for fingers vs release


----------



## Bolenball (Sep 7, 2011)

My rest has a side support, no I haven't tried a springy yet, I'm trying to avoid spending lots of money on rest that don't work well. But I'll give it a shot. Would the Schaffer opposition work well or the whisker rest?


----------



## Jester1023 (Dec 16, 2010)

Bodoodle or my old fingers standby...The Huntmaster 2000. It's a one prong TM Hunter with a plunger.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

If the springy at $7.99 is too expensive, there is the GWS Pro Hunter @ $2.99

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/bow-accessories/arrow-rests/recurve-finger-rests.html?limit=all


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

NAP's flipper rest. Simple and will easily hold the weight of that 2219.
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/nap-centerest-flipper-rh-arrow-rest.html


----------

